# No Umweltplakette (Environment Sticker) from the Welt



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am just about half way through my ED, currently relaxing on the shores of Lake Como, Italy. Heading back to Germany tomorrow and going to the following cities Feldburg -> Nurgurgring -> Wurzburg and back to Munich Intl Airport for the drop off. Realized that I never received a Green number 4 windshield sticker Umweltplakette) at the Welt. Was this something I was supposed to ask for? It looks like the cities I will be visiting for the remainder of the trip do not require one. However, I would rather avoid being stopped by the Polizei if possible.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

When we did our paperwork at BMW Welt we were asked what cities/countries we planned to visit. Our was on our car when we first saw it on the delivery floor. They may have mentioned it during the paperwork process but I don't recall.


----------



## alex_s (May 8, 2012)

Mine didn't have one when I got to the car, but the advisor who was with us said we would need one if we were staying in urban areas and asked if we wanted one. He also offered to put it a little higher up and not stick it on completely to make it easier to remove if we didn't want to keep it on the car after re-delivery.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

My advisor just furnished it and put it on the windshield for me. It is a green circle with a 
4 on it. Maybe it is with your collection of papers or in the glove box?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Check your owners manual. That's were ours was. We never used it because we were only in a central city one day and our car was parked in the garage.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Mine was in the folder with all the other documents.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine was already applied to the windshield. I thought all Welt delivered vehicles automatically got it.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

The BMW rep offered to put it on the windshield, and asked me exactly where I wanted it placed.

This website lists the cities with low emission zones (requiring Umweltplakette).

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/cities-a-z

I checked it for the cities you listed and none of them are listed, so you should be OK. Even if it was listed, it may only apply to the city center. You could check with your hotel to see if it's located in the zone. If you still want to get the sticker, you should be able to get one from a BMW dealer in Germany. (Garages also provide them, but would probably charge you.)

I'm not 100% on this, but my understanding is that parking wardens will cite un-stickered parked cars, and you probably wouldn't get pulled over for a violation. So you'd probably be OK if you were just parked in a hotel garage.

Last year, I had to get one for a car rented in the Netherlands, because I had one hotel in an LEZ. It was a pain to get it, I finally did from a not too happy, non English speaking service advisor at an Opel dealer.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

We were offered one on the delivery floor when the car was presented.
It didn't make the trip back. I don't know what the authorities charge for one but apparently someone wanted it.


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks 3ismagic it was buried in my owners manual booklet! And thanks to all for the help!


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

Peteinnj said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am just about half way through my ED, currently relaxing on the shores of Lake Como, Italy. Heading back to Germany tomorrow and going to the following cities Feldburg -> Nurgurgring -> Wurzburg and back to Munich Intl Airport for the drop off. Realized that I never received a Green number 4 windshield sticker Umweltplakette) at the Welt. Was this something I was supposed to ask for? It looks like the cities I will be visiting for the remainder of the trip do not require one. However, I would rather avoid being stopped by the Polizei if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Congrats. I'm headed over in two weeks. Thanks for the "heads up on this.

On a slightly different note, can you or anyone else tell me if you still need an IDP for Austria. Thanks very much.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

CE750Jockey said:


> Congrats. I'm headed over in two weeks. Thanks for the "heads up on this.
> 
> On a slightly different note, can you or anyone else tell me if you still need an IDP for Austria. Thanks very much.


Yes, plus the safety vests!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd really like to know, *honestly*, if anyone has ever needed the international driving permit. Did the cops specifically ask to see it? For the life of me I cannot understand why any European cop would need that flimsy piece of garbage to figure out what it says on your real stateside licence. Most people over there speak at least some English and it doesn't take a cryptologist to figure out what the scant info on our licences means. The IDP doesn't even break down your specific New Jersey, Pennsylvania or California licences. It tells you nothing unless maybe you're in a country with a totally different alphabet - like Greece, Russia or China. You could just bring a long a dictionary or printed-out computer translation and offer the officers better information.

I think the IDP is the biggest travel scam going. Just a way for AAA to make $30.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

sactoken said:


> Yes, plus the safety vests!


Thank you, sir. I appreciate it.

Although, I have to agree with Gluhwein , it's kinda b.s.

Note: The wife says screw it, "_I just won't drive in Austria_". So, there's $15 down the drain, instead of $30. I'm a cheap ass, I guess.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

+1. I've now gotten five of these things (nice how they only last a year) and have never used any of them, though I probably should be glad I've never been in a situation where I might need one. Actually, only one police encounter in my foreign travels, at a DUI checkpoint in Australia. Can't recall why I got an IDP for an English-speaking country, but I did, and they asked to see my license but not my IDP.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> I'd really like to know, *honestly*, if anyone has ever needed the international driving permit. Did the cops specifically ask to see it? For the life of me I cannot understand why any European cop would need that flimsy piece of garbage to figure out what it says on your real stateside licence. Most people over there speak at least some English and it doesn't take a cryptologist to figure out what the scant info on our licences means. The IDP doesn't even break down your specific New Jersey, Pennsylvania or California licences. It tells you nothing unless maybe you're in a country with a totally different alphabet - like Greece, Russia or China. You could just bring a long a dictionary or printed-out computer translation and offer the officers better information.
> 
> I think the IDP is the biggest travel scam going. Just a way for AAA to make $30.


The point is, it's a legal requirement to drive in the countries that require it. You don't need to understand anything other than it is required. I'd really like to know, *honestly*, if anyone who does ED can't afford $15.00.

It never ceases to amaze me that people in this forum will spend upwards of $40,000-$80,000 on a new BMW, spend thousands of dollars for their European Delivery trip, probably spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars on souvenirs, but try to cheap out on things that are legally required in the countries they visit, like the International Driving Permit or the toll vignettes. Why would you risk the possible fines or other penalties that you might incur when it's so simple to just follow the rules?

And this probably isn't a money maker for AAA, they offer it as a convenience just like they offer passport photos because they're a motoring/travel club! This has nothing to do with them!

If you don't like these requirements, then don't drive there!

Do you try and cheap out and run non-premium gas in your BMW too? What a bunch of cheap bastards!


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

jlukja said:


> mine was already applied to the windshield. I thought all welt delivered vehicles automatically got it.


+1


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

SD Z4MR said:


> The point is, it's a legal requirement to drive in the countries that require it. You don't need to understand anything other than it is required. I'd really like to know, *honestly*, if anyone who does ED can't afford $15.00.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that people in this forum will spend upwards of $40,000-$80,000 on a new BMW, spend thousands of dollars for their European Delivery trip, probably spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars on souvenirs, but try to cheap out on things that are legally required in the countries they visit, like the International Driving Permit or the toll vignettes. Why would you risk the possible fines or other penalties that you might incur when it's so simple to just follow the rules?
> 
> ...


Floggings all around. When we picked up our IDP I was surprised that nothing on our license was translated over onto the IDP. My thought was, how will this help the cop who pulls me over since none of my drivers license information is listed? So they'll need to look at my real license and translate away. Crazy government(s) bureaucracy, that's what it is. Not AAA.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

SD Z4MR said:


> The point is, it's a legal requirement to drive in the countries that require it. You don't need to understand anything other than it is required. I'd really like to know, *honestly*, if anyone who does ED can't afford $15.00.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that people in this forum will spend upwards of $40,000-$80,000 on a new BMW, spend thousands of dollars for their European Delivery trip, probably spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars on souvenirs, but try to cheap out on things that are legally required in the countries they visit, like the International Driving Permit or the toll vignettes. Why would you risk the possible fines or other penalties that you might incur when it's so simple to just follow the rules?
> 
> ...


Calm down tough guy. Who peed in your beer? Some of us are just barely scraping by.

And AAA charged me $30 for the useless IDP AND photos.

I've driven in Austria for 30 plus years and never needed an International Driving Permit. Bought one last trip and will never do it again.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Gluhwein said:


> Calm down tough guy. Who peed in your beer? Some of us are just barely scraping by.
> 
> And AAA charged me $30 for the useless IDP AND photos.
> 
> I've driven in Austria for 30 plus years and never needed an International Driving Permit. Bought one last trip and will never do it again.


If you are "just scraping by" then maybe you should have purchased a Ford Escort rather than an entry level BMW, and stayed in the Poconos for an affordable mountain drive! :bigpimp: Sent from France 2 1/2 weeks into a four week ED.:thumbup:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

M FUNF said:


> If you are "just scraping by" then maybe you should have purchased a Ford Escort rather than an entry level BMW, and stayed in the Poconos for an affordable mountain drive! :bigpimp: Sent from France 2 1/2 weeks into a four week ED.:thumbup:


Cold man.
Way too cold.

Even those of us here who can afford the car and trip easily resent wasting money.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

VIZSLA said:


> Cold man.
> Way too cold.
> 
> Even those of us here who can afford the car and trip easily resent wasting money.


Oh, please forgive me, anyone who complains about peanuts, when they lose thousands warrants no mercy. Check your depreciation the day after you drive off the lot. And if you are signed up for a flease  then you really get no sympathy.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> Calm down tough guy. Who peed in your beer? Some of us are just barely scraping by.
> 
> And AAA charged me $30 for the useless IDP AND photos.
> 
> I've driven in Austria for 30 plus years and never needed an International Driving Permit. Bought one last trip and will never do it again.


You did ED on a BMW and I'm supposed to believe that you're barely scraping by? Boo hoo, life must be so rough. Your car's newer than mine.

Let's just carry this to ridiculous extremes. Think how much money you could save by not buying that expensive car insurance that's probably also required by law in your state. You probably haven't needed it for years, right? Then why bother buying it, who's going to know? Unless you get pulled over or some yahoo runs into your car, even if it isn't your fault. House burned down or been burgled lately? No? Then don't bother with that either. Haven't died lately? Then why bother with life insurance? All apparently unneeded and unnecessary, such a waste of money.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

VIZSLA said:


> Cold man.
> Way too cold.
> 
> Even those of us here who can afford the car and trip easily resent wasting money.


How is it wasting money when these things are required by law in the countries you visit? Is your driver's license a waste of money? It's required by law and you will get fined or worse if you get caught driving without it. How is this any different?

Why is it that people have no problem buying a passport to travel internationally, but have a problem buying an IDP if they're going to drive in Austria or buy a Austrian or Swiss vignette if they're going to drive on the Autobahn in those countries, or follow whatever legal requirements there are in any other countries? I just don't understand the logic and cheapness of these arguments. Your alternative is not to drive there if you don't want to pay for the things that are required to drive there legally. No one is forcing you, it's your choice, so quit complaining about it. If border crossings were still in effect this wouldn't even be an issue, because you'd have no choice.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

sd z4mr said:


> how is it wasting money when these things are required by law in the countries you visit? Is your driver's license a waste of money? It's required by law and you will get fined or worse if you get caught driving without it. How is this any different?
> 
> Why is it that people have no problem buying a passport to travel internationally, but have a problem buying an idp if they're going to drive in austria or buy a austrian or swiss vignette if they're going to drive on the autobahn in those countries, or follow whatever legal requirements there are in any other countries? I just don't understand the logic and cheapness of these arguments. Your alternative is not to drive there if you don't want to pay for the things that are required to drive there legally. No one is forcing you, it's your choice, so quit complaining about it. If border crossings were still in effect this wouldn't even be an issue, because you'd have no choice.


+1


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

SD Z4MR said:


> How is it wasting money when these things are required by law in the countries you visit? Is your driver's license a waste of money? It's required by law and you will get fined or worse if you get caught driving without it. How is this any different?
> 
> Why is it that people have no problem buying a passport to travel internationally, but have a problem buying an IDP if they're going to drive in Austria or buy a Austrian or Swiss vignette if they're going to drive on the Autobahn in those countries, or follow whatever legal requirements there are in any other countries? I just don't understand the logic and cheapness of these arguments. Your alternative is not to drive there if you don't want to pay for the things that are required to drive there legally. No one is forcing you, it's your choice, so quit complaining about it. If border crossings were still in effect this wouldn't even be an issue, because you'd have no choice.


I'm not arguing that anyone should avoid any legal responsibilities. I don't here and didn't abroad. My point is that people have a right to point out what they think are foolish requirements without being subjected to what amounts to ridicule.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

My momma used to say, when she wasn't comparing life to a box of chocolates," ignorance can be cured, stupidity is a life long affliction"


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

M FUNF said:


> My momma used to say, when she wasn't comparing life to a box of chocolates," ignorance can be cured, stupidity is a life long affliction"


What she have to say about arrogance?

Mine said it usually went hand in hand with insecurity.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

VIZSLA said:


> What she have to say about arrogance?
> 
> Mine said it usually went hand in hand with insecurity.


Don't mistake conpetence for arrogance.:thumbup:


----------

